# Halo Lights (Wiring) to an Ignition Source (Fused)



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

So I bought a set of those Halo Lights with an HID Kit. I don't know if I'm going to install the HID's right away but we'll see (I'm not installing anything for another month as its too damn cold).

But I've done a lot of research today on wiring and I've decided to do the following.

Wire the LED and Halo Grounds to the Turn/Park Lamp Ground wire on each side. Wire the LED Power to the Park Lamp Power so when the Park Lamps are on the LED's are also on. I want the Halo's on all the time. 

So I decided to ignore the entire lighting system and search for a fused ignition source that is in the hood and not one on the EBCM or ECM if possible. I found one used for the two Solenoids (Reverse and Lockout) for the manual transmission. The connector between main harness and engine/powertrain harness oddly enough is located DIRECTLY behind the driver headlamp. 

Now I'm only going to have to run a single wire over to the passenger side headlamp. After spending about 3 hours digging thru the service manual I'm actually quite proud of myself and thought I'd share this little tidbit of information in case anyone else wants to do what I did.

This way when I disconnect the DRL Relay for the HID's I don't "lose" DRL I just only have the Halo's as DRL's.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

LS2 MN6 said:


> So I bought a set of those Halo Lights with an HID Kit. I don't know if I'm going to install the HID's right away but we'll see (I'm not installing anything for another month as its too damn cold).
> 
> But I've done a lot of research today on wiring and I've decided to do the following.
> 
> ...


On most newer cars the lights and electrical items are hot from the battery or switch and are controlled (turned on/off) by the computer grounding the
ground wire. It is grounded by a relay in the ECM/BCM or an external
relay controlled by the computer. EG..When you remove the DRL relay, you don't remove the power to the DRL's, but you remove their grounds.

Larry


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> On most newer cars the lights and electrical items are hot from the battery or switch and are controlled (turned on/off) by the computer grounding the
> ground wire. It is grounded by a relay in the ECM/BCM or an external
> relay controlled by the computer. EG..When you remove the DRL relay, you don't remove the power to the DRL's, but you remove their grounds.
> 
> Larry


The headlamps are done that way (relay on grounds). However the park lights are not. They are done the old way of switching the high side. I spent 3 hours reading schematics, I made sure to check that as well!

I am pretty sure this is so the Turn Signal and Park Lamp can share a ground. Since the Turn Signal needs to regulate the high side and not the ground.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you have any 'After' pics & what was the cost and where did you get the Halo's?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't installed the lights yet (waiting for the weather to get nicer as I need to also repaint a small section of the bumper). I got them on eBay, and I'm doing the Halo and LED wiring myself.

I'll post pictures of the install when it happens in about 2-3 weeks.

Brand is SpyderAuto Lights with an HID Kit. About $250 before sipping. With all the wiring & shipping costs I'd say $325 ($40 shipping for the lights, $35 in misc parts like wires and connectors). Of course I already own a Soldering Iron and Crimp Tools.


----------

